# Acronyms



## robert.w.taylor.777 (Dec 16, 2013)

Is the a list of definitions for all these acronyms I keep seeing cause I have no clue what any of them mean any help would be appreciated


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I do not know what are akronims but sounds like you need this?

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11772-slingshot-glossary-and-slang/

cheers,

jazz


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11772-slingshot-glossary-and-slang/?p=125829


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Ya beat me jazz!


----------



## robert.w.taylor.777 (Dec 16, 2013)

Ty guys never thought to search slangs lol


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

BFF means Best fork friends. Like when you do a trade with someone

WTF---- Watch the fork! As in , don't get fork hits

OMG --- Oil make good.........like Boiled linseed oil :blink:


----------



## robert.w.taylor.777 (Dec 16, 2013)

Lol Ty lol


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Lol..... layer on layer....when you're doing laminates.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

TTYL- thoroughly tighten your lanyard


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

HSAFHATAYHTLTLWT - Hand Slaps And Fork Hits Are There And You Have To Learn To Live With Them (wear gloves and safety glasses)


----------

